# Anyone else excited about the Soccer World Cup?!



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

I know I'm stoked about seeing some of the best soccer teams of the world compete for the World Cup trophy this summer! Anyone else a big soccer fan? 

I know Brazil's always favored to win but I think this year the French team is going to kick some serious ass. What do you think?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

yeh cheeezzz !!!!! 90 days to go !! and as always i'll be supporting italy .. been a fan of the azzuri ever since that baggio goal in italia 90 ... and things r lookin good after they beat the oranje 3-0 and the germans 4-1 !! fingers crossed for totti ... other than that i really hope that Arena's men do something so ppl start playing soccer on the streets ... i hate not being able to play futbol everyday !


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

man Italy's a good team, no doubt about it but if they wanna win their group they gotta take out the awesome Czech Republic and the Americans who are eager to prove that their 2002 quarter final spot was no fluke!  

But hey, at least they'll demolish Ghana, or at least *they should*, this being Ghana's first year and all. 

By the way Liverpool is outta Champions League :-(


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

im looking forward to a juve barca or a juve milan final ... and hopefully juve can win it this time


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Its all about the cricket world cup!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

when it comes to cricket ... test cricket is all that matters ... one dayers are just a spoilt distant cousin getting all the attention !


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

South Africa vs. Australia on 3/12/2006: *Best Cricket Match EVER.*


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

Heyyy I enjoy cricket...but love badminton-that's my sport  

And...No you're wrong Rizwan...The cricket match in the movie Lagaan was the best cricket match ever :wink: Aamir Khan rocked! lol


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

I highly recommend that you guys watch that movie :lol: seriously :!:


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

mastahriz said:


> South Africa vs. Australia on 3/12/2006: *Best Cricket Match EVER.*


I saw the scorecard. Amazing match.

The batting of both sides was astounding. But their bowling looks pretty weak, if you cant defend a total of 430 something there is something seriously wrong with the bowling. Without Mcgrath and Warne, Australia dont look like the same team, in their bowling department.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

check out fbtz.com .... u can download all the latest international friendlies, champions league, copa libertadores and domestic league games from most of the top european and south american leagues


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Less than three weeks left!


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

I think the exciting teams will be Brazil and Portugal, and also some of the African countries.

Czech republic ranked 2nd will be a interesting team to see in the world cup, no one knows that much about them (the average football watcher).

Being in the UK, England will also be interesting 2 see, they have good players, but will see how they progress compared to other teams in the world.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, Englands a good team but I don't know how well they're going to do without Rooney in the beginning....Portugal's got Figo which should be cool to watch...don't know if he's still got it or not.

I think Iran's going to do some awesome stuff and I wouldn't count out the Americans either this year...they may finally have what it takes!


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Less than a week.......EXCITING!


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

C'mon, hasn't *ANYONE* been watching the World Cup!? You people are boring!


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes I have!

Argentina vs Ivary Coast was the best match so far of the world cup. The way they played football, the way they passed, the way they attacked. I was impressed by Ivary coast, they are in a tough group, but I hope they come through.

Trinidad and Tobago played excellent against Sweeden.

So far out of all the teams who have played, Argentina look the best.

So far it's been a good world cup, with attacking football played, and these new nations who have come to it, are playing pretty well.


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

well.......me too excited ab it ...but dunt hav much time to c all teams playing their matches...yet im updated wid the results so far!

though my fav. teamz are also Brazil,frnace n germany but i guess that england is also thought to b performing well in the soccer cup but in da fisrt match.....performance was okay but paraguay also played ausum......though its a new entry.....so in their comaprison,england was not up to the mark! but yet lots to b awaited....lets c wut happens at da end ! 

cherrzz


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Ghana Won!!!! I'm sooo excited! This was my first game. I'm really getting into this! Now U.S.A against Italy and its tied 1-1. Can't wait to see what happens... [smile]


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

OMG, that *was awesome!* I knew the Czechs had just won against the US on a fluke and this proved it!


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, I know right! So did you get a chance to see who won in the U.S.A vs Italy game? I went out so I didnt get to see the results...


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

They tied 1-1


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh, really?! Nice and interesting!


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Quarter finals start tomorrow! #shocked


----------



## Babyshakes007 (Jun 30, 2006)

i personally support Brazil and im hoping they'll do a repeat of last World Cup


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

After France's stunning upset against Spain, I'm hoping they go all the way, and if not them, then Argentina hopefully!

After watching Brazil play this year it just doesn't seem like they've got the heart (or ability) to take the title home.


----------



## Babyshakes007 (Jun 30, 2006)

Well i must admit i haven't actually watched most the games (even Brazil alas) cos i'v got exams ryt now. i get a glimpse every now and again and of course go around asking the score once the game is over


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Argentina's out!


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

[singing] ...don't cry for me argentiiiiinnnaaaa!!!:drink:


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Well after people saying Zidane is no more the player he is, I wanted France to beat Spain, and then go on through the tournament, so I could just watch this one player, Zinedine Zidane.

And boy he did not dissapoint, against Spain he played like his old self, passing the ball effortlesly, and scoring a wonderful goal.

And against Brazil, he showed why he has been rated the best player of the last decade. All the commentators and analysts enjoyed it, they were laughing, the way he calmly plays, shields the ball, the skills he showed, the passes, all were a joy to see.

It was a pleasure seeing this play from Zidane, I hope he continues in this world cup his performances. One certainly will miss a player like Zidane. He is retiring from football after this world cup.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Majid said:


> Well after people saying Zidane is no more the player he is, I wanted France to beat Spain, and then go on through the tournament, so I could just watch this one player, Zinedine Zidane.
> 
> And boy he did not dissapoint, against Spain he played like his old self, passing the ball effortlesly, and scoring a wonderful goal.
> 
> ...


Majid, I agree completely.

Brazil played like garbage, nothing but a team of selfish players and I'm glad France and Zizhou had the opportunity to send them home packing!


----------



## Calculas (May 21, 2006)

Yeah 
i am always facinated by Soccer.
Well it's time for the semi finals now, since italy r gone to the finals win an emphatic win over the hose country it's really difficult to say who will sin the next semi final match bet portugal vs France. i am sure the match is going to be an exiciting one just looking foreward.

Brazil played like a crap this year, i think too many stars spoil the team lol, on the other hand spain also could couldn't go for long, they reallly dissaponted me as they could have gone all the way.

in my opinion italy's gonna get their hand on the cup but nothing is sure untill the final second.

take care


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I really thought Ghana was going to win the cup... They were bad to the bone.


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree with the Mastah! He knows what he's talking about...lol. :woohoo:


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

this yr the football really got to moi!every where we'd go out 2 eat was playing football and we'd rarely get tables! it messed up my holiday bigtime!..but yea i want italy 2 win.....(political reasoning)


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm predicting a 2-1 France victory. Once they win, I'll post my address so you can send me the check. #yes


----------



## Sadaf (May 24, 2006)

*Italy Won!!!!! *
#laugh #laugh #laugh #laugh


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

_Noooooooooooo!!!!!!! #sad#sad#sad
_


----------



## Sadaf (May 24, 2006)

After what France's Captin did u still feel bad for them?????????#confused


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

Rehan said:


> I'm predicting a 2-1 France victory. Once they win, I'll post my address so you can send me the check. #yes


 

#laugh #laugh #laugh #laugh


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Haha yeah, Italy won, but not by much! Any game decided off of penalty kicks is a pretty weak win in my book, but yea yea, they won, I know...

But at least us France fans have this: #happy


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh, now that's just scary... and cool at the same time. #sorry #yes


----------



## maymay85 (Jul 13, 2006)

I was uber stoked about the GERMANY team...but unfortunately they lost #sad . I'm currently cheering for Italy. #yes 

My Fav Teams are:

US, England, Germany, Ireland, Italy, France, Spain, Argentina.


----------

